# 5/22



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished grassy sound for a fews hours today. Wind was a real killer. Saw 2 flounder, a bunch of saktes and a 4 foot doggy that my better half caught. Wouldn't be so bad if the wind wasn't hawkin like it is.


----------



## Creeker (Sep 2, 2005)

At least you got out and wet a line. Winds were howling today. You got out fished by your better half?!?! 

Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

She's got good mojo. Makes for a good day.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hit lonport jetty today got skunked and hit same yesterday with same results decided to hit Longport - OC pier on Ocean drive only one out at 2am for high tide. Nothing also.

Rich


----------

